# dealings with Chicago Muscle car parts



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

my 65' needs help ...I was thinking of getting door panels ..... carpet and rear window trim parts from them and then go to Legendary for seat covers ...was wondering if anyone has dealt with Chicago Muscle


----------

